# Запястья и позвоночник связаны?



## Svarog (11 Май 2006)

У моей матери (52 года) сильно мучают боли при движении кистей и запястья. Диагноз им поставить точный не удалось.

Врачи назначали "блокаду" в сустав и прогревание лазером, но это к сожалению не помогло.

Возможно ли лечение в вашей клинике? Ведь это возможно связано.
Что вы можете посоветовать?


----------



## Helen (12 Май 2006)

*запястья и позвоночник связаны?*

Боли в кистях могут возникать как при патологии самих суставов, так при патологии позвоночника или поражения нервов после выхода их из позвоночника. Обычно отличить неврогенную и суставную боль не представляет сложностей при осмотре, поэтому Вы может обратиться в клинику для консультации, и, возможно, дополнительного обследования. Если какие-либо исследования были проведены, обязательно имейте их при себе. 
Если можно, напишите нам, как началось заболевание, как давно, есть ли нарушение чувствительности в кистях, одинаково на обеих руках или нет, имеются ли видимые изменения суставов, покраснение, увеличение?


----------

